# Just get a better toilet!



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*This ones for the books.*
*I did an estimate yesterday for a referral from an existing customer.*
*It's a pending home sale and they needed an estimate on how much it would cost to repair the downstairs bath that had obviously been diy'ed*
*Real estate agent was present and when I informed her that the slab had to be drilled and a sewage ejector installed...she insisted I was wrong and that all they needed to do was put in a more powerful toilet. (classic)*
*As you all can imagine, there's no vent for this group...I simply filled the lav and let everyone watch the water level in the toilet slowly drop as the lav drained.*

*I betcha you guys might be able to figure out what the other problem(s) are...*


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

If you put in an ejector you will have to vent to atmosphere too huh?

Nice tee on it's side too.

BTW, what about those toilets sitting on an ejector? Would that work here?

Doncha hate working with real estate agents on a home sale? Everything you say is a strike against their interests so it's this big tug of war thing going on.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess backpitch is better than no pitch? :whistling2:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Funny, she has the solution, just get a better toilet. Its not the problem. I love it (not really) when someone who doesn't have a clue knows more about what i do, than I do.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

No primer, and is that C.I. or concrete? If so it looks like the hub is supporting the weight of the pipe ,which is a no-no.Also,no ferncos allowed inside the structure ,it should be no-hubs/mission bands.Any one else here call them mission bands?I would think the northern plumbers have or do.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I like to keep the spigot end of a fitting running down-stream as well,if possible.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*The san-tee on it's side, the obvious back-pitch in the photo, the fernco clamps with no sleeve, no supports on the 4" PVC , no venting...and yes, I mentioned the "quick-Jon" as well but was immediately shot down by the all knowing R.E. agent who told me a flushometer or power flush would resolve the back-pitch.*

*When the R.E. agent started talking to me like I didn't know what I was talking about, I just said f-ck it and quoted the most expensive alternative...I was hired by the buyer to give them an honest appraisal for negotiating the price down.*

*The agent might have gotten the Quick-Jon alternative...but seeing as she knows so much more than me I figured she could estimate that option.:laughing:*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

As soon as she started disputing my word I would have retrieved my state certified master plumber certification card from my wallet and said something like, "lady you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about and unless you can show me one of these with your name on it you need to shut your mouth and leave the plumbing diagnostics to a professional. Anything less than what I have said is necessary will simply be more hackery of the sort that has created this nightmare to begin with. Now do we need to get the city out here to offer their second opinion on what needs to be done because it's the inspectors job to protect home owners, both old and new, by insuring that certain minimum building standards are met with respect to building construction which would certainly include plumbing among many other things. I've got them right here on speed dial and I'll be happy to call them for you?"

Of course I would never have thought of such an awesome response as that while I was standing there. It would have come to me in the middle of the night after I had fumed about it all evening :laughing:.


----------



## marc in calgary (Jun 18, 2008)

that sounds about right for me too.
They're called ferncos here in Canada, I find the easiest way out of this sort of situation begins with the statement... "Plumbing code mandates that we do bla bla bla..." and when realtors "back talk" to me, I state again, "The Plumbing Code..." once they realize they're not arguing with me, but with "the powers that be" they'll also get that I'm not above calling the real estate board here to talk trash about a plumber wan-a-be.
and then they'll not be able to sell a house stating there is a bathroom in the basement, why? because it isn't approved.

well, good thing I'm not running for election.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

In a case like this, it might just be prudent to call in an inspector and have him red tag it and then it won't be habitable until it's fixed properly.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Herk said:


> In a case like this, it might just be prudent to call in an inspector and have him red tag it and then it won't be habitable until it's fixed properly.


*Home inspector took care of that, thats why I was called.*
*They basically have a mini-cesspool in their basement.*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just nasty. Looks like some of the things I have to go back and fix after the HO hires a wannabe because he was cheaper!


----------



## usmansaeed (Feb 19, 2009)

That is not really a big deal you are conscious about. i suggest you to go with real estate agent.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

usmansaeed said:


> That is not really a big deal you are conscious about. i suggest you to go with real estate agent.


Say what?


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

How about a rear outlet toilet, Kohler "Barrington" K3554, Have used them in the past and they work really well, or wall mount with carrier but I don't think anyone is making a tank type anymore so it would have to be a flushometer. Not really a residential type fixture.


----------



## Jaret (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> How about a rear outlet toilet, Kohler "Barrington" K3554, Have used them in the past and they work really well, or wall mount with carrier but I don't think anyone is making a tank type anymore so it would have to be a flushometer. Not really a residential type fixture.


They still make the a tank type, it might not have been the barrington, we had to set two of them last week.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Home inspector took care of that, thats why I was called.*
> *They basically have a mini-cesspool in their basement.*


home inspectors arn't plumbing inspectors:laughing::yes::thumbsup::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::thumbup::001_unsure::001_unsure::jester::jester::laughing::nerd::sneaky2::ban:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

gladerunner said:


> How about a rear outlet toilet, Kohler "Barrington" K3554, Have used them in the past and they work really well, or wall mount with carrier but I don't think anyone is making a tank type anymore so it would have to be a flushometer. Not really a residential type fixture.


I just bought the last 2 tank type gravity rear outlet that I could findin Cincinnati today! Every thing made now seems to be pressure assist.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Threads 4 years old, fellas.

Where'd the Time go?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL I didn't realize that :laughing:


----------

